# Curing Deer like ham



## new2thesmoke (Oct 11, 2007)

Okay, it looks like there is a wealth of knowledge around here.  I'm a newbie looking to learn how to smoke deer meat.  I've had deer meat before that was cured and tasted like a great ham!  I'd like to learn how to do that.  I have a Brinkman smoker and a Bradley smoker.  Anyone have a receipe?

Thanks!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 11, 2007)

I've never done venison but I read somewhere that it was done with the same type of brines used for pork. Someone did a venison shoulder and made a proscuitto parma ham from it. I think it was a forum from one of the sausage suppiliers.

I think someone here did a ham from venison also. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's one recipe:

Smoked Deer Ham

1 â€“ 5 pound venison butt, neatly trimmed.
Â½ cup worcestershire sauce
1 cup prepared Italian salad dressing
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1 cup chopped onions
Â½ cup soft butter or olive oil

Mix together all ingredients, except venison. 
Place venison in a large container with a tight fitting lid (or use self-stick cling film). 
Poke holes with a narrow bladed knife throughout the meat and cover with the mixture of remaining ingredients. 
Cover well, refrigerate, and marinate at least 10 hours. 
Put on smoker and allow to smoke for 6 hours. 
Turn over and smoke for at least another 4 hours and up to 6 hours.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 11, 2007)

I cure venison roasts just like ham.  
My favorite way is to "corn" it and smoke it, like a pastrami.

Corned venison (or beef)
This will do 4 to 6 lbs of meat

5 TBS Tender Quick 

2 TBS brown sugar 

1 TBS black pepper (ground) 

1 tsp paprika 

1 tsp ground bay leaves 

1 tsp ground allspice 

1/2 tsp garlic powder 

Trim fat from meat. Mix all ingredients together, rub into all sides of meat. Place meat in plastic bag or glass container, refrigerate. Let meat cure for 5 days per inch of meat thickness. 
Rinse in cool water.........You can slice and fry it or cook in crock on low til tender.
if you want to make pastrami, smoke it low for 6 to 8 hours, depending on how big it is.
There are a LOT of corned beef recipes, they are all good. This is just the one I have been using for a long time.
Make sure you rinse the meat before cooking to get rid of some of the saltiness.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 11, 2007)

Another basic brine I like to use for venison..........

8 cups of water

1/4 cup of kosher salt

1/2 cup of sugar

2 bay leaves

1 TBs red pepper flakes 

1 TBs whole black peppercorns

3 cloves of garlic....crushed


I let it brine overnight before smoking.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 11, 2007)

Debi and cowgirl, those recipes sound great............now I need some meat to try them out.


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2007)

Get out there an' "Whack 'em an' stack 'em!"  Quote courtesy of the Motor City Madman, Terrible Ted, The Nuge- AKA Ted Nugent


----------



## kamhillbilly (Jun 22, 2008)

I smoked my deer today from ideas found on this site ,turned out great 

Thanks lokking forward to my next project.


----------

